# What does your guy do right



## jdesey (Dec 6, 2015)

Well I sparked off a huge debate in this forum with what a woman can do to make her man happy. 

So now I would love to hear what your man does that makes your happy. I mean the simple stuff, real world things. 

I know what I do that I think makes my gal happy, but let's hear it from you ladies. And please let's keep this positive and helpful.


----------



## Adelais (Oct 23, 2013)

What he does right:

He is thoughtful to me and our children.

He brings me cup of tea and a plate of breakfast when he is home. It is wonderful, because I don't think about food in the morning, and by the time I do, my blood sugar has dropped. He thinks about food first thing when he wakes up, so it works out great!

He is learning from his mistakes and is trying to learn how to be a man in ways his own father did not teach him.


----------



## Lostme (Nov 14, 2014)

He will do something I want to do, it is just not all about what he wants.

He respects my opinion and makes me feel like we are a team.

He makes me laugh.

He helps me make meals, when he knows I have had a tough day.

He messages me good morning and he loves me almost everyday.

If I ask him to take care of something for me, he does it without a second thought.


----------



## jdesey (Dec 6, 2015)

Thank you. I used to do coffee and bagel to her in morning. Why did I stop. I'm starting tomorrow 

Here's some things I do 


Make her lunch 

Rub her feet when she gets home from work 

Do stuff during work day that she can't like heck on a bill 

Flowers with a balloon 

Little notes and cards 

Listen to her about her day 

Show her lots of affection and come on to her sexual 

Do a load of laundry or dishes 

Take care of dinner sometimes,, take out or cook


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

My wife is not on TAM, but I will tell you what she said to me. She told me it makes her happy when I don't spend hours a day on TAM. Not kidding. You should think about that too.


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

He is very kind, very loving and nurturing. He makes me feel like I am valuable to our family.

He works hard for us. He is honest and trustworthy.

Even when I get angry, he is understanding and forgiving. He always believes the best about me, always perseveres in his love for me.

He is committed to me. He would never leave me. He has never said the word divorce to me.

He takes responsibility for our marriage and our family. I am not told anything is half my fault. He knows the buck stops with him. That makes all of us trust him.

I think Dug loves like God loves. I think his caring must be divinely inspired to be so pure.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Well firstly you did not set off a huge debate, not sure why you think you did.

As for your OP, Mr H does pretty much everything right. By that I don't mean he is perfect, it means that when something goes wrong he is smart enough and has enough EQ to work together to fix the issue.

What that means is that he not under pressure to be perfect (he lived that life in the past) because we know we can work out any problems along the way. 

If you want specifics:
he is extremely handsome and well dressed. Business suit and tie is my preferred look.
He makes me laugh.
We have a fantastic sex life. He is the best lover I have ever had.
He cooks and cleans.
He makes my coffee every morning and cooks Sunday brekky every weekend.
He spends a lot of quality time with me and our blended family.
He protects me.
He has a very large income.
He loves life and enjoying it with me.
He is not a simpleton >


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

Mine acts like a grown man that doesn't need his mother to take care of him. He takes care of a lot around the house to help me, not because he's doing me a favor, but because he lives here.

He hangs out with me and plans stuff.

And he's in really good shape and giving in bed.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

He always helps me make supper
He takes me to football games
He always drives, unless I want to, then he lets me
Usually, he realizes his mistakes. Not always, but mostly. And not always right away, but he comes to me later and tells me sometimes.
He's very good at keeping his cool
He is super reliable
He loves camping and hiking and biking almost as much as I do

Thanks, I really needed this today


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

jdesey said:


> Well I sparked off a huge debate in this forum with what a woman can do to make her man happy.
> 
> So now I would love to hear what your man does that makes your happy. I mean the simple stuff, real world things.
> 
> I know what I do that I think makes my gal happy, but let's hear it from you ladies. And please let's keep this positive and helpful.


Cuddles up to me when he comes to bed.

Jokes and laughs.

Preps coffee the night before.

Jokes and laughs.


----------



## LosingHim (Oct 20, 2015)

Sense of humor, he can always make me laugh. 

Takes the trash out every Thursday morning without being asked

He always makes sure our kids homework is done, because I’m usually so busy with everything else

He hangs pictures. I’m awful at it, always get it crooked so he does it for me. 

Puts great care into our lawn. He’s kind of obsessed with having the greenest lawn in the neighborhood. When we moved in, we found out our pool (in ground) had once been literally used as a trash dump and we found trash half buried in various places in the lawn. Along with weird dips and holes in the yard. 3 years later our yard looks amazing!

Bought a house with a pool in the backyard just because he knew I love summer and sitting by the water. He’s a red head and burns easily so summer pool time leisure is not really his thing. He takes really good care of our pool so that I never have to touch a chemical, a skimmer, the pump, etc. I can just go sit by it and enjoy it. (Plus I get my own super hot pool boy to look at while I’m lounging!)

Reminds me to get oil changes and service my car.

Every time I leave the house he tells me to be careful.


----------



## Adelais (Oct 23, 2013)

Holland said:


> Mr H does pretty much everything right. By that I don't mean he is perfect, it means that when something goes wrong he is smart enough and *has enough EQ to work together to fix the issue*.
> 
> What that means is that he *not under pressure to be perfect* (he lived that life in the past) *because we know we can work out any problems along the way. *


I like how you said that!


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

blueinbr said:


> My wife is not on TAM, but I will tell you what she said to me. She told me it makes her happy when I don't spend hours a day on TAM. Not kidding. You should think about that too.


That is why work is the best place to TAM :grin2:


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

EllisRedding said:


> That is why work is the best place to TAM :grin2:


Wish my employer thought the same.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

blueinbr said:


> Wish my employer thought the same.


I had a talk with myself looking in the mirror and give myself the OK :grin2: Honestly as well, I need multiple things going on at once, I can't focus just working on one thing lol


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Even if my wife had an answer for this thread, she's never told me. Just not how she rolls. At least with me. I assume I do something right since she's still around.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

WorkingOnMe said:


> Even if my wife had an answer for this thread, she's never told me. Just not how she rolls. At least with me. I assume I do something right since she's still around.


Have you ever asked her WOM? 

Not that anyone should ever have to ask "what do I do right?" Honestly it is sad to read your reply to this thread, you seem to work so hard and keep on keeping on. I know the feeling though, my ex was not an affectionate or gushing type of man and I have no clue what, if anything I did right. He would have stayed put for ever though regardless of what I did right or wrong.

On a scale of 1 - 10 where does your happiness sit right now? Don't answer if it is too personal.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Holland said:


> Have you ever asked her WOM?
> 
> Not that anyone should ever have to ask "what do I do right?" Honestly it is sad to read your reply to this thread, you seem to work so hard and keep on keeping on. I know the feeling though, my ex was not an affectionate or gushing type of man and I have no clue what, if anything I did right. He would have stayed put for ever though regardless of what I did right or wrong.
> 
> On a scale of 1 - 10 where does your happiness sit right now? Don't answer if it is too personal.


My happiness goes up and down. I guess it ranges from a 4 to a 7. My wife is just not a person who gives compliments. She's more the critical type. Her mother is the same way. I've noticed that her father constantly "talks me up" and reaffirms what I do right. We've had many discussions about this, but I'm starting to accept that it's just the way it is. Today's not a great day because yesterday I was standing in the kitchen talking to my 19 year old son and she decided to "point out" how much shorter I am than him. 

I was reading about words of affirmation. Some people use words to build people up and some people use them to tear people down. Anyway, it doesn't seem like enough to leave over. So I just live my life. I get a lot of acknowledgment from my career and from my hobbies, in spite of my wife.


----------



## Celes (Apr 28, 2015)

My husband is a wonderful leader and provider. He works hard and manages money very well. 

He is also extremely simple. He doesn't ask for much. He doesn't complain. I could feed him frozen dinners for a month and he would not care. 

He's my rock. In hard times, when I might be worrying over things, he takes the lead. He thinks of solutions to make things better.

He takes out the trash and carries the heavy stuff for me.

He loves my family and takes care of them. He's always helping my uncle, aunt and grandma who live near here (my immediate family is in Canada). He encourages me to go visit and when I do, he books all my tickets, takes me to the airport, prints everything I need, carries my luggage. 

He is patient and kind. He's never raised his voice at me or called me names. When I'm angry at something, he waits for me to cool down before talking. The other day I let off steam on him which wasn't right of me. He waited an hour, came to hug me from behind and asked me if I felt better and said that he knew I was just stressed. 

And of course, he is amazing in bed


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

WorkingOnMe said:


> My happiness goes up and down. I guess it ranges from a 4 to a 7. My wife is just not a person who gives compliments. She's more the critical type. Her mother is the same way. I've noticed that her father constantly "talks me up" and reaffirms what I do right. We've had many discussions about this, but I'm starting to accept that it's just the way it is. *Today's not a great day because yesterday I was standing in the kitchen talking to my 19 year old son and she decided to "point out" how much shorter I am than him. *
> 
> I was reading about words of affirmation. Some people use words to build people up and some people use them to tear people down. Anyway, it doesn't seem like enough to leave over. So I just live my life. I get a lot of acknowledgment from my career and from my hobbies, in spite of my wife.


It is the intentions behind a persons words or actions that give the biggest clues. Some people just seem to point out the obvious without malice or a clue as to how it can be hurtful. I hope your wife is just doing that and a bit clueless.

Wishing you lots of peace and happiness.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

It's not what my husband does right... it's about what makes us compatible, outlooks on life, and why I'm attracted to and respect him.

Walking his own path - he has hobbies and interests, he has friends and supportive people around him. This was something he consciously made effort with in recent years. It's the way he learns and navigates life, he's easy to be around and funny..! He's assertive. He is also able to keep a cool head. When things go askew and there's stress, he continues on, figuring out how to progress; that could mean asking myself and others he respects for advice. He is willing to take risks and be bold, try new things. 

He encourages me to walk my own path - he's supportive, encouraging and thoughtful. He listens to me (for the most part haha ...he's not perfect... just _purrrfect_). He's not the type to console and say 'aww that sucks, babe' instead he will bounce different perspectives my way and keep me on my toes. I want that! Recently he had me considering something and it was a complete turn-around on how I was perceiving the scenario. I trust his intention. He takes interest in me; we are interested in each other. He has a loving touch and loves my touch in return. He demonstrates he's into me. He has my back.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

WorkingOnMe said:


> Today's not a great day because yesterday I was standing in the kitchen talking to my 19 year old son and she decided to "point out" how much shorter I am than him.


Was it intended as a put-down to you, or as comment for how much your son has grown? I'm with Holland, hoping that your wife was just being a bit clueless.. or that you told your wife, in a roundabout way, that her comment wasn't very savvy.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

IMFarAboveRubies said:


> He brings me cup of tea...


A cup of tea in bed is THE BEST.  When I hear the kettle going, the tinkering of the spoon, and still half asleep, then he arrives with 'G'morning babe, cup of tea..' oh music to my ears!


----------



## Mr The Other (Feb 1, 2014)

jdesey said:


> Well I sparked off a huge debate in this forum with what a woman can do to make her man happy.
> 
> So now I would love to hear what your man does that makes your happy. I mean the simple stuff, real world things.
> 
> I know what I do that I think makes my gal happy, but let's hear it from you ladies. And please let's keep this positive and helpful.


It was not really a debate, you posted an ill-thought out thread and had people telling you it was nonsense while you tried to wriggle out of it.

Bluntly, I suspect you are not much of a catch. You are a forty-nine year-old man struggling to pay your end of the rent, scared of commitment, immature and needy. Tackle these first, then you will be left with only good points for any woman.


----------



## Mr The Other (Feb 1, 2014)

heartsbeating said:


> Was it intended as a put-down to you, or as comment for how much your son has grown? I'm with Holland, hoping that your wife was just being a bit clueless.. or that you told your wife, in a roundabout way, that her comment wasn't very savvy.


It probably was just clueless, but as it confirms everything he feels it makes it far worse. 

I am slightly sexist on this in a roundabout way. I do not think generally speaking that women expect to have to be as delicate with their man as the other way round. If a man is touchy, it is his failing. I also would expect to have to be more delicate with my woman rather than vice-versa. When man are touchy, it annoys me. The problem is when the woman is just dragging him down constantly, these two things become confused.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Mr The Other said:


> It probably was just clueless, but as it confirms everything he feels it makes it far worse.


From what I've read of WOM he has a lot going for him; including accepting his wife if that's what he needs to do. Perhaps FIL gives praise because he recognizes how it feels. 



Mr The Other said:


> I am slightly sexist on this in a roundabout way. I do not think generally speaking that women expect to have to be as delicate with their man as the other way round. If a man is touchy, it is his failing. I also would expect to have to be more delicate with my woman rather than vice-versa. When man are touchy, it annoys me. The problem is when the woman is just dragging him down constantly, these two things become confused.


Your view somewhat differs to mine... although I'm sure we'd agree that demonstrating respect to our SO and to ourselves contributes to a healthy and supportive dynamic. Not receiving compliments is one thing; only hearing criticism takes its toll.


----------

